# Could Really Use Some Help On Divers



## KMS (Jan 10, 2011)

Been reading through this forum and some other forums and been looking through a lot of websites, but as always the more I read and see the more confused I get.

It started out with me realizing once again that a watch is good to have. Started to use my old swatch watch which felt a little bit childish, and then it got broken. Too bad... 

So I started to look for a new watch.

Basically IÂ´m looking for a diver looking watch.

My wrist are about 17 cm so I donÂ´t want a to big watch probably not bigger than 40 maybe 41.

Not more than 250$.

Automatic seems more fun?

Been looking on skx031 and skx033 because they seem to be right size and well within prize range, but then how about the Seikos 5s version SNZF15 and SNZF17, almost looks the same?

Then I found out about Orient which also looks good, does anyone know how big a Mako are compared to a SKX033?

I like the look of a Monster but they are probably to big, Im gonna use it at work and just donÂ´t want a big chunk of metal on my arm.

And then I found about Orient Star which looks really great, but might be a little over prize range.

My wife canÂ´t understand why Im looking at watches on the internet all the time. So your help is well needed.

Any suggestions in what to start out with?


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

hmm,

(1) could look at invicta pro diver (homage to rolex sub)

(2) seiko monster (black)

(3) Christopher ward diver (a little over your budget but they are very good)

(4) Orient diver (rather good - citizen auto mov)


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on actually thinking about your first 'serious' watch instead of just straight-out asking everyone else what you should buy! :yes:

You cannot go wrong if you buy an automatic Seiko that's in your price range and that you like the look of. That's probably about it, unless you do want to try something a little more 'exotic'. The thing with Seiko is that they really know how to build watches that are amazingly good quality and value for money.

The monster is probably a bit chunky for you, unless chunky is your thing. The Seiko 5s are just as good as any of the others. I'd get them all up on the screen and see which one floats your boat!


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome!



KMS said:


> My wrist are about 17 cm so I donÂ´t want a to big watch probably not bigger than 40 maybe 41.
> 
> Not more than 250$.
> 
> ...


I agree about automatics; they are more fun.

The Seiko 5 divers are nice but most (including the SNZF15 and 17) are 'only' 100m divers. Even if you're intending to go scuba diving I think it's somehow nicer to get 200m rated divers.

Orient do several diver models, the two most well known being the Mako (CEM65xxx) and the Mako II (or Mako XL or Hogrider as it is also called, CEM75xxx). I can definitely recommend either of these models: They are solid and capable watches. The Mako is not too heavy or large and has the unusual screw down pusher for setting the day. The Mako II is a lot chunkier and heavy and might not suit your wrist.

Another very good and unusual watch you could consider is the Pulsar PL4 001 200m diver (this is the 'rest of world version' of the Japanese domestic market-only Alba Manta Ray). This is less well known than other divers but it's very smart indeed and is not in any way a 'poor relative'. Pulsar is a subsidiary of Seiko and the PL4 001 uses Seiko's 7S26 automatic movement (the same as you'll find in most other Seiko divers). Of course, I may be biased about the PL4 001 because I have a brand new one for sale at Â£86 (inc RMSD in the UK).  I have another PL4 001 is a keeper and which I wear in rotation with my other divers. I can send you pics of the PL4 001 if you're interested.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

You mention a "diver looking" watch. If you're not intending any diving or swimming with the watch a water resistance of as low as 30M would probably do. If water activities intended, at least a 200M WR. And if deep diving planned >200M WR. JMHO.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Hope I don't confuse you further, Citizen NY2300, mid-size diver,i.e. about 38 to 40 mm.

Can be got for around Â£70.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Have you looked at automatic "divers" in the Orient (not Orient Star) line, like this model CEM5005DW? (vendor image)


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> Have you looked at automatic "divers" in the Orient (not Orient Star) line, like this model CEM5005DW?


You're missing a 6 there: The model should be CEM65005DW.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

normdiaz said:


> Have you looked at automatic "divers" in the Orient (not Orient Star) line, like this model CEM5005DW? (vendor image)


Isn't that the Mako that KMS mentions in his original post :huh: ?

17cm = 6 3/4" which is the size of my wrist & I happily wear big watches (46mm Benarus Moray 2 on my wrist as I type this)  I used to own an Orient Mako & didn't find it too big at all &, in my opinion, they're much better built/finished than the skx031/skx033 you're looking at - well worth considering. If you want to swim/dive with the watch then at the very least get one with a screw down crown, which I'm not sure the Seiko 5 divers have (though the skx031/skx033 do have one) & I'd also go for 200m water resistance - which should mean the watches are built to a higher standard than the 100m ones i.e. better seals, screw down crowns etc. Of all the watches mentioned the Mako would get my vote, with the mid-sized Citizen second.

As you've no doubt found out there are loads of automatic divers watches out there - both 100m & 200m versions - if you buy one of the recognised brands & I doubt that you'll be dissappointed ........ be warned though it may only be the beginning of the slippery slope into watch madness!

Hope this helps & good luck in your search :thumbup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

So far's I know Orient makes their own movements, including the Makos. Not Citizen movements so far's I know.

I have 2 Orients, not divers, but I consider them great VFM. Since you're looking for a "diver-looking" watch, I presume you won't do more than swimming pool dives ... look into Seiko 5s, their value line. Probably better IMHO than Invictas. For your budget, you might also happen into a used Steinhart or Robert.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Another vote for Seiko. They really are difficult to fault. Just find one you like and buy it - you won't be disappointed.

Rob


----------



## KMS (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for all replies.

For me the biggest issue right now is the size.

IÂ´ll use this watch to work and also at home. My work is a combination of a desk job but also doing outside stuff. So I need a watch that can a take beating.

I wonÂ´t be doing any scuba diving, but probably some swimming and it is of course cooler to have a 200M instead of a 100M, not that it will matter but still, little cooler... 

The ones im considering most is

skx031

skx033

skx013 (too small?)

Makos

Anyone who knows how a skx033 is to a Mako (in size)?

Is there anything other to consider than the diameter?

Not quite sure about what lug to lug means?

For what I have heard here in Sweden they donÂ´t sell these in watches in stores so internet is my only choice.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

KMS said:


> Thanks for all replies.
> 
> Anyone who knows how a skx033 is to a Mako (in size)?


Google is your friend ... I'm sure some geeks have done side-by-sides of Makos 'n Seikos. (Couldn't resist.) Check YeomanSeiko's blog, I'd be surprised if he hasn't.

... Tell me one of these doesn't make your heart race a bit faster:

http://yeomanseiko.wordpress.com/2010/09/01/seiko-5-sports-100m-model-snzh57k/

http://yeomanseiko.wordpress.com/2010/11/27/seiko-200m-divers-skz323k-skz325k-skz327k/

http://yeomanorient.wordpress.com/2011/01/11/new-orient-em-models/#more-545


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

KMS said:


> My wife canÂ´t understand why Im looking at watches on the internet all the time. So your help is well needed.


*For me the biggest issue here is this - What's wrong with you people?!*

*
*

*
*Do you tell her to not look at purses, or curtains, or perfume, or, or, or (insert her favorite thing here)? There are certainly a whole lot WORSE things you could be surfing! Do a search on the bay with 'diver' under the wristwatch category and sort by price. I just got over 7000 hits - everything from a $90K Dubuis, down. I'm sure you can find something to tickle yer fancy from those!

Oh... and WELCOME!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Have you looked at automatic "divers" in the Orient (not Orient Star) line, like this model CEM5005DW? (vendor image)
> ...


If KMS looked at the blue-dialed model, apparently so. The correct model # for the blue-dialed model is CEM65005DW. Amazon offers the black-dialed model CEM65001B. Both models can be had for under USD100 from certain vendors which seems to be good VFM.


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> ... Tell me one of these doesn't make your heart race a bit faster:
> 
> http://yeomanseiko.wordpress.com/2010/09/01/seiko-5-sports-100m-model-snzh57k/
> 
> ...


Wow, I like the orients in that last link, especially the em7d001b...

Anyone know when these will be available?

Could be another orient on the horizon (if it's cheap enough of course)!


----------

